# RAM richtig einsetzen in ein Asus board



## Aladin (19. Januar 2011)

hallo,

habe mir dass Asus P8 H67-V besorgt und wollte den RAM nun einsetzen

auf dem Board gibt es je 2 schwarze und 2 blaue lanes/RAM-Slots

1. schwarzen (von der CPU aus gesehen) steht DiMM A1, der nächste ist der
1. blaue Riegel da steht DiMM A2

2. schwarzer Riegel DiMM B1
2. blauer Riegel DiMM B2

in der Beschreibung steht nun
Channel A --> DiMM_A1 and DiMM_A2
Channel B --> DiMM_B1 and DiMM_B2

nun bin ich doch etwas verunsichert, wo sollen den nun meine 2x 4GB RAM-Riegel rein bitte ?

früher war ich es gewohnt in die gleiche Farbe die RAMs reinzustecken
in dem Fall beide in schwarz ?

gruss Ala


----------



## MiThOtYn (19. Januar 2011)

Es handelt sich bei den 1155 Boards um Dual Channel Ram. Entweder du nimmst Slot 1 und 3 oder Slot 2 und 4.


----------



## Aladin (19. Januar 2011)

MiThOtYn schrieb:


> Es handelt sich bei den 1155 Boards um Dual Channel Ram. Entweder du nimmst Slot 1 und 3 oder Slot 2 und 4.




dank dir, stecke sie nun in die zwei schwarzen Slots rein

gruss Ala


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2011)

Was aber sicher auch im Handbuch des Boards steht - wenn man es denn lesen würde


----------



## Aladin (19. Januar 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Was aber sicher auch im Handbuch des Boards steht - wenn man es denn lesen würde




ach weisst du, lies dir mein Post nochmal in Ruhe durch

1. habe ich ausm Handbuch gequotet, und 2. steht es eben für MICH nicht deutlich drinnen, ist halt nicht jeder so ein Schlauberger wie du

gruss Ala


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2011)

Schau beim Start des PCs mal, ob da was von dualchannel steht. Dann weißt Du es sicher, und es wäre ja kein Akt, den einen Riegel von Slot 3 nach 2 umzustecken. 

Die Beschreibung im Handbuch ist aber echt dämlich - denn man weiß nicht, ob Dualchannel nun bedeutet, dass man von Channel A und B je einen Slot nimmt oder dass man einen Channel doppelt belegt... das weiß sogar ich  nicht mal, was davon nun dann Dualchannel ergibt. Normalerweise steht in Handbüchern nämlich drin, was man für Dualchannel belegen muss, oder es ist da eine Tabelle, die die vier ggf unklaren Szenarien beschreibt (slot 1+2, Slot 3+4, slot 1+3, slot 2+4)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Schau beim Start des PCs mal, ob da was von dualchannel steht. Dann weißt Du es sicher, und es wäre ja kein Akt, den einen Riegel von Slot 3 nach 2 umzustecken.
> 
> Die Beschreibung im Handbuch ist aber echt dämlich - denn man weiß nicht, ob Dualchannel nun bedeutet, dass man von Channel A und B je einen Slot nimmt oder dass man einen Channel doppelt belegt... das weiß sogar ich  nicht mal, was davon nun dann Dualchannel ergibt. Normalerweise steht in Handbüchern nämlich drin, was man für Dualchannel belegen muss, oder es ist da eine Tabelle, die die vier ggf unklaren Szenarien beschreibt (slot 1+2, Slot 3+4, slot 1+3, slot 2+4)



Handbuch Seite 1-17:


> B* two (2) modules inserted into either the blue slots or the black slots as one pair of  dual-channel memory configuration. We suggest that you install the modules into slots A2 and B2 for better compatibility



Wie gesagt - es steht alles drinnen 
Aber wer liest denn heutzutage schon noch Handbücher durch.
Vielleicht nur so "Schlauberger" wie ich


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Januar 2011)

Im Handbuch ist ja meist eine schematische Skizze drin wo man 2 Module am besten einsetzt. Manche Boards reagieren zickig wenn die Module in den falschen Slots stecken, daher hat das lesen des Handbuches noch niemanden geschadet und man vermeidet die Probleme im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2011)

Gut, wenn das doch so drinsteht, hat er wohl doch nicht so genau gelesen...


----------



## Aladin (20. Januar 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Handbuch Seite 1-17:
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt - es steht alles drinnen
> ...



wow, sorry, dass habe ich echt überlesen

hab die Seiten mit den ganzen Hersteller RAMs übersprungen, und dass kam gleich anschliessend,
naja nächstes Mal, muss ich dass halt genauer lesen 

RAM geht derweil 
nur dass ASUS-board macht zicken, hat mich auch erwischt mit dem An-Aus-An- bug 


gruss Ala


----------



## MiThOtYn (20. Januar 2011)

Aladin schrieb:


> nur dass ASUS-board macht zicken, hat mich auch erwischt mit dem An-Aus-An- bug
> 
> 
> gruss Ala




.....dann wieder einpacken und RMA.


----------



## Leo. (20. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich hab auch nen An-Aus-An Bug.

Mal schauen ob das mit dem nächsten Bios update weg ist..

Sagen wir mal, es stört mich nicht derart das ich die WaKü auseinaderpflücken würde.. 

Die SSD relativiert meine Bootzeit eh


----------

